# MLS Gathering at the SGRS



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming up fast. Here's what I've got for MLSers attending the get together;

J Jablonski
Mike Reilley
Howard Maculsay & wife
Rex Ammerman
Gary Armistead and son Tom
Stan Cedarleaf 
Tommy Meija w/Jacque and Grace
Paul and Mary Burch
George Schreyer
Matthew Abreu
John Corradini
Jim and Becky Francis
Mike Gorsich 
Joe Freer
Mike Teskey 
Dick Strand & Linda Schmidt
Shad and Dad
Gary Woolard and Carla
Mark Stearns
Chili Charlie &Wife
George (Grizzly Flats fan)
Todd Brody
Bob and Sandra Baxter
Dave Crocker 
Don Gage
Roy and Eileen Hueghins
Paul Deis (Curlyp)
Bob Tooey 
Rick Bremer 
That's 41 people. Anyone not on this list that wants on needs to let me know immediately. 
If we figure 1 lg. pizza per three people, that's 14 pizzas. Pizza Hut also has wings @ $25 for 44 wings. Might be wise to get some. 
We still need someone to bring paper plates, napkins and the like. 
Who's up for bring this stuff? 
I'm told the FGRR has a drink machine, so anything outside of that.. you're on your own. 
I need someone to be there on Friday to pick up a menu from Pizza Hut and put together and order with Rick Bremer and then collect the moolah on Saturday during the day. I don't know how much further I can take this from my end. My work schedule has gotten heavy this past week, so anyone who can help, please step up to the bar.Wish I could be there, 
Chris


PS. I really love the way this program reformats anything I try to post.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be there with my wife and guest Ted Doskaris... 

It is Saturday night, right? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris
I will bring the paper plates and napkins.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris.... I'll be happy to help Rick with the orders and collecting on Saturday during the runtimes. I'm riding with JJ but we can pickup a menu from Pizza Hut sometime before Friday evening. We can figure how much it would be per hungry mouth. 

Do you have the address of the Pizza Hut?????


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this gathering on Friday or Saturday?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

The gathering will be Saturday evening from 6PM-8:30PM on the Fairplex Garden RR. MLS members and their guests only. This is a special kindness being offered to the MLS crowd. We will be allowed to run our trains on the fantastic and huge Fairplex layout during the day as well as the evening get together. 
You are on the list, Greg, w/wife and guest. I think you mentioned this before and I lost the info, my apologies. 
Stan, Thank you for stepping up on this! I don't have the address, but I'll get it ASAP! 
John, Thank you for Paper Plates and napkins! 
Chris


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Chris 
What are you doing abou a schedule for running on the layout or is it a free for all 
I also Have one guest 
Matt


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt the schedule is here in the other thread; 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../13/aft/114356/afv/topic/afpgj/8/Default.aspx 
Let me know if you have any problems with it. 
Chris


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Please add Bill Swindell & Bob Ferguson to the Saturday night list.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, you and Bob are on the list.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

What denotes Mainline #1 and #2?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Add 2 more....I will be there and Lea


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
I'm not sure which of the three main lines the #1 and #2 denote. That's how I was asked to break it down for the FGRR guys. The FGRR has three main lines and I'm not sure which ones MLS will be allowed to use. Here's a description from the FGRR's John Wagner in the other thread; 

"The layout has three main line runs. They are known as the Yellow, Orange and Blue lines. The Orange and Yellow lines parallel each other around the layout on level double track. The Blue is a double looping line that covers most of the layout with grades. Two trains can be run on the Orange with a automated system to keep the trains spaced safely apart. We run two trains of the same length on the Blue all the time. Keeps us on our toes if one is a little faster as every 10 laps we need to do a run by. Running the layout is not much different than any other standard DC layout with block's. The board has indicator lights letting us know where the trains are and all switches are air thrown across the layout. All big #6's everywhere now and the yard is easy to get trains in and out now. 

The Mountain line is separate from the other loops and has its own controls. We run our 1:20 K27's and cars with out clearance issues. Its a folded loop with a easy grade around one end hill past the mines. Its a great place to run your steam loco's." 

Mark, you and Lea are on the list. 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris....... Everything I'm running will be battery operated, completely isolated from the track.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Running Battery and/or RC is fine, no problem. Here's a map of Fairplex and a note from Rick;


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Thank you and Rick for the additional information for Saturday.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Chris.. some place i put my name in for the party but cant find it out now any way re doing it i am coming this week end
Roland Seavey


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you put your name down somewhere as well, Roland, but when I went through, I couldn't find it. An honor and a pleasure to add your name to the list! 
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

I learned this morning that Thomas and I WILL NOT be able to attend the MLS party in the evening on Saturday. Thomas is driving and he has to get back to studying for finals at UCLA. Bummer. 
We will be able to run our trains on Saturday midday as scheduled though.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone mentioned awhile back about another gate behind the hotel. Are they going to have that gate open? It would make for real easy access from the hotel to the show and layout.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Burch on 31 May 2010 11:11 AM 
Someone mentioned awhile back about another gate behind the hotel. Are they going to have that gate open? It would make for real easy access from the hotel to the show and layout.



I can bring my cutting tourch







Bolt Cutters?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently not, JJ. I thought that was the original plan, but it looks like only GATE 1 will be open after hours. So it's a walk through the parking lot, or a quick drive over. 
Chris


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been getting a few latecomers, which is great. Looks like the MLS gathering is up to 50 people now. However, as I am nowhere near the location and the MLSers that are helping co-ordinate on the day will most likely be leaving their homes Thurs., I need to make NOON ON THURSDAY (Pacific Time) the cutoff date for last minute additions or changes. 
Chris


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, 
I posted on the other thread but thought I should post here as well. Y, myself and the kids are planning on attending. 

Steve


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Lois and I may stop by to say hello. 
We will have to see how our day goes. 
We would like to meet everyone attending the get together. 

If we can't make the meeting, please stop by and say hello at our table at the show.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi.... Please do come. We'd love to meet you. John Corradini and I will be there Thursday evening and you can let us know anytime.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It looks like I'm not going to be able to make it down to the show. Finances are a little too tight at the moment, some things have come up for work, and also some family commitments. I'm pretty disappointed. I was looking forward to seeing you all again. It'll have to be next year.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you're not going to make it, Shad.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like my Grandson (only one) and I will be able to attend the evening festivaties after all. I had just planned to come during the day, as I had to get the kid back to his parents, but they won't be home until well after dark, so..... Count on two more for pizza. Who do I get the money too and when?


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

John or Stan, 
We won't make it after all. We have another trip at the end of the month that is going to take more $$ and with still no job we just can't do it. We're really going to miss seeing everyone! Please make sure to take lots of pictures. 

Steve


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, you mention getting there by 9:30am, I will not be getting there till around 12:00 but then I'm only bringing in one bankers box (its a short train) will this be a problem? I dont think it should be.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, Steve that a bummer you can't make it, maybe next year things will be better.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, shouldn't be a problem. The early train stuff is just to get all the heavy stuff in before the show opens, I believe. 
Chris


----------

